# £1m price tag on roadkill artwork



## Allegra (Aug 5, 2007)

Here comes another one with bad taste and lots of money in mind, in the name of *art*:

BBC NEWS | UK | England | Gloucestershire | £1m price tag on roadkill artwork - 

*A controversial artist who makes sculptures from roadkill has put a £1m price tag on one of his latest pieces.*
*.....*
*"My art explores this primal relationship with the natural world and highlights a degree of alienation to which we all, myself included, are exposed". *

What bulls**t.


----------



## The Ace (Aug 5, 2007)

I agree completely, Allegra. What a plonker.


----------



## Pyan (Aug 5, 2007)

Checks date...
Not April 1st already, surely?


----------



## Talysia (Aug 5, 2007)

That's just disgusting.  I'm shocked at what people can call as art these days.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Aug 5, 2007)

Me too, Taly
This is just waiting to be satirized


----------



## UnderTheOath (Aug 7, 2007)

Guy's a bloody sicko.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 7, 2007)

Well I am just hoping no one encourages him and actually buys this "art".
What a load of rubbish.


----------



## Soggyfox (Aug 7, 2007)

while i don't agree with his subject matter and modern art escapes me completely. If he gets £1m for it then fair do's.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Aug 8, 2007)

Allegra said:


> *"My art explores this primal relationship with the natural world and highlights a degree of alienation to which we all, myself included, are exposed". *



Want to "explore" some "primal relationships" and your "sense of alienation" Mr. Morrigan? For the outrageously low price of $25.00 USD I'll hapily seal you inside a steel drum and then roll your carcass into the Ganges River. Or perhaps hitting you with a Peterbilt semi trailer, skinning and preserving your hide and then turning you into a matched pair of sandals might be more appropriate?


----------



## HardScienceFan (Aug 8, 2007)

curt read my introduction to
hang on i'll look it up

Lirael


----------



## thecommabandit (Aug 8, 2007)

That's TOTALLY artful, man. What I really want to see when I go to an art gallery is some cute little fluffy things mutilated by cars and further butchered by your hands.

Modern 'artists' really need to learn there is a line between art and societal statements, and it is exceedingly difficult to successfully be in both places at once. Art is meant to be pleasant and enjoyable to look at and consider, societal statements make you think. Conceptual art is usually good at using both, but often people just label their meaningless finger-painting as conceptual in an attempt to sound deep and to sell the stuff for more. This trend is in some ways much more disturbing than anything else happening to the human race; we are cannibalizing and devaluing one of our greatest inventions for the individual's ego and self-importance.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Aug 8, 2007)

same goes for you ,comma,look at my introduction for lirael


----------



## Allegra (Aug 8, 2007)

Curt Chiarelli said:


> Want to "explore" some "primal relationships" and your "sense of alienation" Mr. Morrigan? For the outrageously low price of $25.00 USD I'll hapily seal you inside a steel drum and then roll your carcass into the Ganges River. Or perhaps hitting you with a Peterbilt semi trailer, skinning and preserving your hide and then turning you into a matched pair of sandals might be more appropriate?


 
LMAO Or, put him on a plane and send him to Iraq, the rest will be taken care of.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Aug 8, 2007)

Allegra said:


> LMAO Or, put him on a plane and send him to Iraq, the rest will be taken care of.



When confronted with such towering arrogance, greed, conspicuous lack of discernable talent and apalling bad taste one needs to lower one's head, doff one's hat . . . . and cry, "*GET HIM*!"


----------

